# Schalke 04 - Hamburger



## BgFutbol (Dec 19, 2014)

Schalke 04 - Hamburger will be played this saturday. Schalke scored expected but hard win in the last match and now they are ready to try to win again. A win will give them a good base to fight for Champions league spot. Hamburger in the last season lucked out to stay in the Bundesliga, this season they are fighting to stay again. A match against Hamburger is a must win!
Prediction Schalke 04 win 
@1.80 at bet365


----------

